# Feeling Better - What's Worked



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

What do you find works for you when you start to feel down?


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

Meditation, exercise, the outdoors, just making some sort of change.

The easiest thing for me, which also happens to use all of the above, is to just get up and go out for a walk.


----------



## This is me (May 4, 2011)

This website. Some of you have helped more than you will know.


----------



## Cooper (Apr 18, 2008)

Whistle! So simple but so effective. Try it, make yourself whistle a song when you're feeling down. 

Maybe it's different for others but for some reason I can't whistle and keep those negative thoughts running through my head at the same time.


----------

